# Doran 8x8 Louvers: Not entirely light tight?



## TheTaoOfPhil (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I am setting up a darkoom in a bathroom that has its own ventilation fan. There is a small 15" x 15" window for which I have constructed a square frame with a wood cover. I cut an  8" x 8" hole in the cover and installed the following 8" x 8" Louver, sold by Adorama but manufactured by Doran: Adorama Darkroom Light Tight Louvers, 8 inch x 8 inch DV-99

The Louvers do not emit light onto any surface; however, if I stare straight at them, I can see a faint glow through the open strips on the front. There is a separate catalog item in which two Louvers are sold together (Adorama Darkroom Light Tight Louvers, 8x8in, Set of 2 DV99), which makes me wonder whether these are not intended to be entirely light tight on their own. 

Has anyone ever used this item or something like it? What was your experience?

Thanks. 

--Phil


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know if you have a regular rep you use at Adorama to ask; if not besides calling for more info. you could try looking at the Q&A on the product description - which may or may not be of any help. Or maybe ask on APUG  http://www.apug.org/forums/home.php and see if anyone has a similar darkroom set up, or try Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide .


----------



## TheTaoOfPhil (Aug 28, 2013)

Sharon, 

Thanks so much for your response. I could not find any further information about the louvers. My conclusion is that they are designed to be light tight only when there something behind them to create some amount of shade -- such as an exhaust fan. They are not designed to be light tight against daylight. So, I modified my installation by putting a couple of pieces of pegboard, painted black, raised about an inch behind the louvers and an inch from each other. That did the trick. 

I am grateful for your references to the other forums. I did not know about them and am really glad to know that there are so many kindred souls out there. 

Thanks!

--Phil


----------

